# RCI 75% sale



## KarenP (Mar 18, 2010)

When I called RCI to check on an ongoing search, the recording said to ask the VC about their 75% off sale, so I did.  It is for travel Sept. 10 to Nov. 14.

I got a 1 bedroom, full kitchen at Vacation Village at Parkway for $98.88 and a 1 bedroom, full kitchen at Wyndham Cypress Palms for $118.65.  

Apparently it is offered to people in exchange for depositing their week.  Since I just deposited my week March 14, I was able to use it.  Can only be seen by VC, though, so you have to book by phone.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 18, 2010)

I was told that booking a week in RCI Points -- even one's home week -- would also qualify one for the 75% off sale.

Very tempting, but then what do I do with all these weeks I own?  (Obviously, if the extra vacation cost less than the exchange fee, it would make more sense to rent.)


----------



## Joan-OH (Mar 18, 2010)

I was told that if you made an exchange through 4/16, you could get this deal.  I exchanged for a Smokey Mountains over Labor Day and just put a Mannassuten on hold.  If it qualifies (and I think it does) it will cost me $68 for a week in a 2 bedroom.  Not bad for a driving distance resort I've never been too for a long weekend.

I was also told the Extra Vacation could be any date in May, or Sept 10 / Nov 14.

Joan-OH


----------



## janej (Mar 19, 2010)

Joan,

Did you find out if Massanutten is included in the sale?  I just found out NY/NJ is not.  

Jane


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 19, 2010)

UGH!  Can you imagine owning this season in Orlando and seeing these posts?  RCI is having a heyday on the backs of the owners, and it's appalling.


----------



## Joan-OH (Mar 19, 2010)

janej said:


> Joan,
> 
> Did you find out if Massanutten is included in the sale?  I just found out NY/NJ is not.
> 
> Jane



Yes.  I exchanged 28K deposit for a 2 bedroom Smokey Mountains checking in Labor Day weekend and I just got a 2 bedroom Woodstone full kitchen for $76.50 for May 8.

I figure 2 full weeks in 2 bedroom, nice resorts cost me $76.50 (Woodstone) + $189 (exchange fee for Smokey Mountain) + $140 (Maintainence cost of 28K) for a grand total of $405.50.  Not bad for 2 weeks in 2 bedroom gold crown resorts.

I'm a happy camper.

FYI, The Massanutten has a 1 in 4 rule, but VC told me it was separate for each resort.  So I could stay at Summit next time if I want.

Joan-OH


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 19, 2010)

is the 75% off the extra vacations?


----------



## Joan-OH (Mar 19, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> is the 75% off the extra vacations?



Yes.  Extra Vacations in "Select Areas", and they are the areas you would expect, the ones that are overstocked (Williamsburg, Mannsutten, some parts of Florida, ozarks, mexico, caribbean - I'm sure this would be the all-inclusives).  But since we travel shoulder season and we don't have school age children, it was a great deal for us.

Joan-OH


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 19, 2010)

*yeah!*

so glad i saw this post!

just got a 1 bedroom at wyndham sea gardens in pompano beach fl for $124!!!

we'll only use a few nights pre-cruise, but what a deal!


----------



## Joan-OH (Mar 19, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> so glad i saw this post!
> 
> just got a 1 bedroom at wyndham sea gardens in pompano beach fl for $124!!!
> 
> we'll only use a few nights pre-cruise, but what a deal!



Did you have to make a deposit or trade first?  Or have you traded recently through RCI.  That is what I was told.  I'm thinking about offering a Williamsburg unit in September to my friend who homeschools 3 boys.

Joan-OH


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 19, 2010)

i just started an ongoing search yesterday


----------



## Transit (Mar 19, 2010)

Is this for weeks and points ?


----------



## Dottie (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for your post on this Karen.  I knew nothing about it and had booked a points exchange this morning.  I called RCI this afternoon and found out that the exchange made us eligible for this offer.  I booked an Orlando resort for $110 for the week in May.  We will not use the whole week but it will let us be close to visit the mil for mother's day and her 97th birthday a couple of days later.  She is not doing too well and short frequent visits for a few days will thrill her.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 20, 2010)

I wish you could see the eligible resorts on line instead of having to call. I prefer to have a visual in front of me rather than listening to a VC, I can take it all in better.  Same for nightly stays, you have to call.  I bet RCI would sell a lot more of these if they posted what they had on line.

Gayle


----------



## Joan-OH (Mar 20, 2010)

I think a good indication is to pull up extra vacations for the month of May or October and see where they have more inventory than others.  See a few that you would like and call in to see what you can get.

Joan-OH


----------



## Joan-OH (Mar 20, 2010)

I just called to see if I had to make another trade to get another 75% off unit.  I was told, no, that I already made a trade last week.  I booked a 2 bedroom in Kingsgate, October 3rd for $121.63.  I'm a happy camper

Joan-OH


----------



## BevL (Mar 20, 2010)

Did I read this right that be starting an ongoing search you can take advantage of this?  

Even if it hasn't matched anything yet?


----------



## lily28 (Mar 20, 2010)

no. I was told by RCI an ongoing request does not count.  I must have an exchange to count.  I currently have an ongoing request that have not been matched yet so I don't qualify for the special.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 21, 2010)

On RCI's website I only see a "25% off" spring Extra Vacations. Where did you see that 75% off deal? Also, those of you who got the discount having made a recent exchange transaction...did you book your exchange via a RCI VC, or did you do it online and call them and still qualify for a 75% on an Extra Vacation in shoulder season? I wouldn't mind a long weekend in the mountains in May or Oct if I could get 75% off a week...it would make it worth my while to go for 3-4 nights and check out early.


----------



## Joan-OH (Mar 21, 2010)

Carol C said:


> On RCI's website I only see a "25% off" spring Extra Vacations. Where did you see that 75% off deal? Also, those of you who got the discount having made a recent exchange transaction...did you book your exchange via a RCI VC, or did you do it online and call them and still qualify for a 75% on an Extra Vacation in shoulder season? I wouldn't mind a long weekend in the mountains in May or Oct if I could get 75% off a week...it would make it worth my while to go for 3-4 nights and check out early.



A few days ago, when I called in, it was on the "on-hold" messages.  I have not seen it published anywhere else.  Really, if it wasn't posted on the boards, only the people who called in for an exchange would know.   I called a VC to make my exchange a few days earlier because I was using a generic.

Joan-OH


----------



## Tia (Mar 21, 2010)

Yep good ol RCI making bank where ever and however it can.



rickandcindy23 said:


> UGH!  ... RCI is having a heyday on the backs of the owners, and it's appalling.


----------



## Dottie (Mar 21, 2010)

Carol C said:


> On RCI's website I only see a "25% off" spring Extra Vacations. Where did you see that 75% off deal? Also, those of you who got the discount having made a recent exchange transaction...did you book your exchange via a RCI VC, or did you do it online and call them and still qualify for a 75% on an Extra Vacation in shoulder season? I wouldn't mind a long weekend in the mountains in May or Oct if I could get 75% off a week...it would make it worth my while to go for 3-4 nights and check out early.




I only knew because of the tug post.  I made my qualifying points exchange online and it was only for 6 nights because the 7th night was not available at the resort.  I was not sure it would qualify, but it did.


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 21, 2010)

Carol C said:


> On RCI's website I only see a "25% off" spring Extra Vacations. Where did you see that 75% off deal? Also, those of you who got the discount having made a recent exchange transaction...did you book your exchange via a RCI VC, or did you do it online and call them and still qualify for a 75% on an Extra Vacation in shoulder season? I wouldn't mind a long weekend in the mountains in May or Oct if I could get 75% off a week...it would make it worth my while to go for 3-4 nights and check out early.



It was an email promotion that I received from RCI.  You can only book the promo by calling in to talk with a guide.  You can't book it online because it is only select areas and the online shows all EVs.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 24, 2010)

I am probably being dense. Sorry.

If I make a weeks exchange using a week deposited way back when, it'll trigger being eligible for the 75% off EV sale??

I have a vacation on hold right now that I will more than likely confirm but it uses a week deposited over a year ago....


----------



## Joan-OH (Mar 24, 2010)

I made my exchange and got my EV the same day.  Although I was told it was good until 4/16/10, I note they have a new EV special on the website.  So you will have to call to see if the 75% sale is still valid.

Joan-OH


----------



## JudyS (Mar 24, 2010)

jlwquilter said:


> ...
> I have a vacation on hold right now that I will more than likely confirm but it uses a week deposited over a year ago....


I don't think it matters when you deposited the week, the date that matters is the date you made the trade.


----------

